# Caladen Kennels year in review with a few pics



## rizz1 (Jul 17, 2009)

Caladen's Struttin Gentleman - 





CALADEN'S STRUTTIN GENTLEMAN - Gent has as fine a ground race as I have seen. He is biddable, has incredible style, naturally retrieves and will be a foundation dog for this kennel for many years to come.  
He had a great 2008/2009 Derby season on the FT circuit, winning several walking and horseback Open and Am. Derby stakes, including the prestigious SC AM. Horseback Derby Classic, handled by our own Plantation owner, Scott Hicks. He beat some very strong competition. He also had NBHA wins, finishing as SC Am. Derby of the Year (a title that his mother also won) and had a fantastic horseback win at the Canadian Open Derby under the accomplished whistle of George Tracy. 

Still a very young Derby, Gent had Shooting Dog wins this season with the most notable being the Alabama Dixie Classic, handled by veteran John Ray Kimbrell, where he finished 2nd in a field of tried and true Shooting Dogs. That was a big time Shooting Dog win for the youngster (legitimate year and a half old)!!

While finishing the season running in weekend trials up north and being handled by George & Mike Tracy, Gent was hit by a car while on the course at the Lost Pond FT in Upstate, NY. It was a close call and touch-and-go for awhile, but it appears that our boy will make a complete recovery. Thanks in no small part to the great doctors at Cornell Univ., a dedicated professional, George Tracy for getting him to the doctors he needed to survive so quickly ...and a whole lot of support and prayers from our friends!! Thank you all!!

Gent obviously had a fantastic Derby season, but one more important point worth mentioning, is that he had Walking and Horseback wins under no less than SIX DIFFERENT HANDLERS this season, from novice to professional!! If that doesn't define biddable, than nothing does!!

Caladen's Sawmill Struttin - 




CALADEN'S SAWMILL STRUTTIN - Rocky has a powerful and forward race. Like his brother Gent, he moves through the cover effortlessly with brilliant flashes of speed and style. He is easy to handle and can almost anticipate your desires.  
Rocky was sold to long time trialer Dale Hernden and began his field trial career in 2008 in the Grouse Woods winning the Lake States Derby Classic in MI under the whistle of Pro Handler Scott Chaffee over a large field of grouse woods bred setters and pointers.  

His natural run favored horseback so Dale sent him to HOF Handler Dave Grubb. Dave put a horseback win on him at the Southwest Michigan Open Derby just before we were able to buy him back from Dale. We really wanted him back in our kennel and Dale's interest from the start was the Grouse Woods, so he graciously agreed to sell Rocky back to us and we appreciate it very much. We couldn't be happier to have him home.

Rocky will run this fall under the veteran whistle of John Ray Kimbrell. John Ray handles many of our trial dogs and we are very excited to add him to his string.

Caladen's Rail Hawk




CALADEN'S RAIL HAWK - Jack is just a youngster, but he is already making a statement on the field trial circuit with an incredible  THREE Puppy of the Year awards. He also had several Open Derby wins as well as an Open Shooting Dog win! Top all  that off with a NAVHDA NA PII and you can see why we are so proud of the boy!  
SC Horseback Open Puppy of the Year 2008/09
SC National Bird Hunters Open Puppy of the Year 2008/09
SC United Bird Hunters Open Puppy of the Year 2008/09

2008/2009 Field Trial Season
Ninety-Six Bird Hunters I Open Puppy 1st
Ninety-Six Bird Hunters II Open Puppy 1st
Mid Carolina Field Trial Club Open Puppy 1st
No Tail Field Trial Club Open Shooting Dog 1st
No Tail Field Trial Club Open Derby 1st
Mid Carolina Field Trial Club Open Derby 2nd
Canadian Open Derby 3rd

Caladen's All Business - SC UBH Derby Of the Year




Derby Placements - Walking 1 Derby Placement - Horse 1 Broke Dog Placement. All in her first trial season. Each trial above was run with a different handler to prove biddability. Over 85 days on wild birds proving her merit on 5 species in 3 States

Caladen's Elhew Sarah - SC United Bird Hunters Open Shooting DOY                                                                           
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Caladen's Cash - SC RU Am. Horseback Puppy of the Year


----------



## 28gage (Jul 17, 2009)

Fine looking animals and a record to be proud of.........How are Gent & Rocky breed?


----------



## rapid fire (Jul 17, 2009)

Fine looking bunch you have there.  Is all that muscle bred into them or trained into them?  Might I also ask what you feed?  RF


----------



## rizz1 (Jul 17, 2009)

28gage said:


> How are Gent & Rocky breed?



Gent and Rocky are litter mates out of our Sarah dog thats on here and Strut. We will have a few litters out of both dogs this year as well as Sarah. Thanks for the kind words
Jeff


----------



## rizz1 (Jul 17, 2009)

rapid fire said:


> Fine looking bunch you have there.  Is all that muscle bred into them or trained into them?  Might I also ask what you feed?  RF



Dont really know how to answer the 1st question. I guess it is how we like our dogs to look. Its probly a combination of both. 2nd is easy we feed and recommend Purina (pro plan performance) is what we feed. Thank you as well for your kind words.

Jeff


----------



## 28gage (Jul 17, 2009)

Haven't been to your  web site so what are they out of?  Miller, Joe shadow, Elhew?


----------



## muckalee (Jul 17, 2009)

good looking dogs.  I like mine to have that look also.


----------



## rapid fire (Jul 17, 2009)

I like the look as well.  Does it come from just running, or from strength training such as pulling chains?


----------



## rizz1 (Jul 17, 2009)

28gage said:


> Haven't been to your  web site so what are they out of?  Miller, Joe shadow, Elhew?



I'm sorry. Sarah is Elhew bred and  Ch. Strut is out of Ch. Rock Acre Blackhawk who goes back to Ch. Rock Acre Buckwheat.
Here is a link to both of their pedigrees:
http://www.caladenkennels.com/males.htm


----------



## rizz1 (Jul 17, 2009)

Rf
The dogs this time of year do A LOT of roading and swimming! Just to keep in shape.


----------



## 28gage (Jul 17, 2009)

Did you buy Sarah from Yellow Rose Kennels in Honey Grove Tx.?


----------



## rizz1 (Jul 18, 2009)

28 
yes sarah did come from Yellow Rose. She made a stop in NJ before Ross got her. Wasnt there very long.


----------



## 28gage (Jul 18, 2009)

I have a female from them also, nice pup and very natural in the field.  They have a dog named Sarge that is throwing very nice pups right now........


----------



## tlsgcs (Jul 18, 2009)

I have a male right now that has a lot of Yellow Rose in him, very nice, good build, look forward to this season to see what he brings to the table.


----------



## rizz1 (Jul 20, 2009)

They cross is well. sarah  just had a  litter out of Rail Dancer. hoping they are going to be something special!...


----------

